# Fennel, Mushroom, Celery Root and Parm Salad Recipe



## corazon (Jul 27, 2005)

_What a refreshing salad! I got this from the Greens cookbook and it is yummy!
1 clove garlic 
¼ teaspoon coarse sea salt
2½ tablespoons lemon juice zest of one lemon
1/8 teaspoon fennel seeds, crushed 
5 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
8 ounces large firm mushrooms Pepper
1 fennel bulb 
1 celery root
1 tablespoon fennel greens, chopped 
1 tablespoon Italian parsley, chopped
Salt 
3 ounces parmesan reggiano, shaved

Pound the garlic and the salt in a mortar until completely smooth. Stir in the lemon juice, zest, fennel seeds and olive oil to make a tart lemony vinaigrette. 
Thinly slice the mushrooms, carefully dress them with a few tablespoons of the vinaigrette and plenty of fresh ground pepper. Lay a damp kitchen towel or piece of plastic wrap directly over them to keep them from browning and set them aside to marinate for one hour.
Trim the fennel bulb and cut it into quarters. Remove most of the core then slice it lengthwise, very thinly, leaving the pieces joined together. Also slice the celery root in the same fashion. Dress them with most of the remaining vinaigrette and half the herbs, and season with salt and pepper. Add the rest of the herbs to the mushrooms.
Layer the mushrooms, cheese and fennel on each plate and spoon the remaining vinaigrette over the top.

Serves 6
_


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 27, 2005)

Sounds like a great change of pace!


----------



## kyles (Jul 27, 2005)

Is celery root the same as celeriac? Sounds a great salad


----------



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> Is celery root the same as celeriac? Sounds a great salad


 
It's the same thing. If one cannot find celery root then jicama could be used as a substitute.


----------

